# Wer hat Erfahrung mit mobile24llc?



## jaile (24 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich recherchiere für einen Fernsehbeitrag über die Firma mobile24llc. Ich suche  Betroffene, die Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma gemacht haben und bereit sind mit uns darüber zu sprechen und damit auch andere zu warnen.

Bei Interesse und Fragen einfach eine Email an:

[email protected]

Besten Dank.
Jana Thiele


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit mobile24llc?*

Aufruf  erfolgt mit Genehmigung der Forenbetreiber


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit mobile24llc?*

Soeben habe ich einen sogenannten Vertrag von mobile24 zugeschickt bekommen. Wenn Sie interessiert sind, setzen Sie sich mit mir per Email in Verbindung. *****


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit mobile24llc?*

melden sie sich bitte an, dann kann die Kommunikation per Privater Nachricht erfolgen
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
> ....
> In Ausnahmefällen wird die Veröffentlichung von E-Mailadressen geduldet, wenn es sich um einen angemeldeten User handelt und die Veröffentlichung vorher mit den Betreibern abgesprochen wurde. Aufgrund der SPAM-Gefahr wird hiervon jedoch grundsätzlich abgeraten.


----------

